# fish names!!!!!!!!!



## white_t (Mar 7, 2008)

I thought I'd be fun to share the names of out fish.
here it goes

red devil- Dr. Kenneth Noisewater
convict- cool hand luke
pleco- burt
viper shrimp- jacque


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Alpha JD male...Jack









Alpha JD female...Jill









Beta JD male...Rudolph...check the nose courtesy of Jack
Beta JD female...Ginger









Pleco...Tank...cause it is one big one and no one in the tank gets in his way...


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

My Jd is named Dog, my daughter named him that when she was 2.

My Midas is named Lucifer.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Male Midas - Earl
Female Red Devil - Memnoch (Thought it was male when little)
Male Convict - William Murderface
Male HRP - Mr. Bigglesworth
Female HRP - Lucy
Buttekoferi - Butters
Veija - No Name McGee
Sailfin Pleco - Sucka
Blood Parrot - Jimmy

Nothing else is named. My girlfriend named all except my Femal RD & Male convict... I am just too lazy.


----------



## tawbrey863 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have 2 Blood Parrots Bonnie and Clide..lol


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

Feesh


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

Blood Parrot -- Pumpkin Head
Female Tri-mac -- Maxie


----------



## badboijustin4lfe (Oct 21, 2005)

Flowerhorn- McLovin


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

my five year old daughter names all my fish.

Blue Acara-jack
female con-Rosie
male con-Constantly changing :lol: 
and my favorite, the cutteri pair- Thundarr and Princess Arial (from Thundarr the Barbarian- she watches Boomerang not that Disney rubbish) =D> I'm so proud.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

green severum: allen
greet terror: captain chaos
keyhole: bin laden
pleco: pete III
silver angel: napoleon


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Male Flowerhorn, his name is A**hole...


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

female blood parrot - Pinky
male texas - The Brain
female flowerhorn - Pearl
oscar - Walter (hope it's a male!)

saltwater fish
yellow tang - Sunny De
lunare wrasse - The Lunatic
pair of 3 stripe damsels - Zip and Zap

I have a rhino pleco, two male rainbows and 5 zebra danios that are not named.


----------



## ThefishSupplier (Aug 19, 2005)

My fish:
Severum - Julius Caesar
Opaline Gourami - Johnny
2 Buenos Aires Tetras - Thelma and Louise
Common pleco - Aztec
Senegal Bichir - Brutus


----------



## Malikal (Jan 6, 2008)

Female Convict - Trillian
Male Convict - Zaphod


----------

